# Lurrvley Men



## cheddar cheese (May 11, 2005)

NOTE: Im not gay, I just felt like a joke


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 11, 2005)

YOUR A SICK MAN!


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 11, 2005)

Im a bored man


----------



## plan_D (May 11, 2005)

No, you're just sick.


----------



## Medvedya (May 11, 2005)

You know you lurve them C.C!


----------



## plan_D (May 11, 2005)

Now, *that* was funny.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 11, 2005)

AHHHH! YOU GUYS ARE FREEKING ME OUT


----------



## Medvedya (May 11, 2005)

And I haven't finished - enjoy youselves!

http://mfile.akamai.com/3171/wm2/mu..._09.asx?obj=v40420&urlid=0b4e521968c79838e285


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 11, 2005)

OK - the Village people? EVEONE DANCE! \/


----------



## Medvedya (May 11, 2005)

You can hang out with all the boys! Hooray!


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 11, 2005)

In the Navy was gayer than YMCA


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 11, 2005)

cheddar cheese said:


> In the Navy was gayer than YMCA


But the truely unforunate part is...nowadays they're allowed in the Navy. Sorry, but that's how I feel about it.  
Not that they weren't in before, but before they kept a much lower profile.

Just to be clear, it's the real flaming fags that I can't stand.  
The mere fact that someone might be gay is there own business.


----------



## mosquitoman (May 11, 2005)

CC, WHY?
Actually, don't answer that question


----------



## Medvedya (May 12, 2005)

Because he wants to be a...........

http://www.maedchenroller.de/audio/macho.ram


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 12, 2005)

.....a Lumberjack! Leaping from tree to tree...


----------



## plan_D (May 12, 2005)

_"I'm a lumberjack and I'm okay, I sleep all night and work all day"_


----------



## Medvedya (May 12, 2005)

Oooh! Look at the size of his chopper!


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 12, 2005)

Ive seen bigger, that'll never hack my timber


----------



## mosquitoman (May 12, 2005)

Didn't want to know that CC


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 12, 2005)

Of course you did.


----------



## Blitzkrieg Bop (May 13, 2005)

My god... Wut the hell???!!!! You guys are just totally wacked man. Where the hell did i registered in. My mom told me allready  THEY ARE ALL WACKO'S, AND WHEN THERE NOT ALL WACKO, THEN THEY ARE GAY! And i now see, my mum was right...


----------



## plan_D (May 13, 2005)

What are you talking about, we're not wacko...   Nor am I gay...yet...I don't know about the rest...they're all a bit sucipcious.


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 13, 2005)

Im not gay either. Not much anyway


----------



## Medvedya (May 13, 2005)

No, you're not gay, you're just a bit poofy!


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 13, 2005)

Yeah  And proud! 8)


----------



## Medvedya (May 13, 2005)

Well, if you're so gay then who played Dorothy in the Wizard of Oz then? Hmmm?


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 13, 2005)

No idea. Never seen the film


----------



## Medvedya (May 13, 2005)

Ha! Well then you're not the only gay on the forum then!


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 13, 2005)

I thought that was obvious, what with lanc being the way he is


----------



## Blitzkrieg Bop (May 13, 2005)

Hehe


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 15, 2005)

hey i'm not gay!!


----------



## lesofprimus (May 15, 2005)

BTW, Judy Garland played Dorthy in the Wizard of Oz...... She was the mother of Liza Minelli....


----------



## plan_D (May 16, 2005)

I knew this thread was going to be wrong out of 10.


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 16, 2005)

In the number scale <10, where does wrong come?


----------



## plan_D (May 16, 2005)

If you had to ask, you'll never know.


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 16, 2005)

the lancaster kicks ass said:


> hey i'm not gay!!


You're not?


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 16, 2005)

He said that a bit too quick for my liking


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 17, 2005)

what you mean you'd rather enjoy the thought of me being gay for longer before i shattered your illusions??


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 17, 2005)

No, I mean you said it in such a hasty way, as if you were trying to prove you werent gay in an overkill way, leading me to believe you really are gay...


----------



## plan_D (May 17, 2005)

He's caught you there, lanc.


----------



## Medvedya (May 17, 2005)

I think that the Lanc meant that he wasn't feeling carefree and happy that day........


----------



## CharlesBronson (May 18, 2005)

This topic was open.....by a man    !!!

I am becaming a minority, they are everywhere


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 18, 2005)

No this was a joke I initiated, Im not actually gay


----------



## Medvedya (May 18, 2005)

Now you said that too quickly you know.......


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 18, 2005)

No I didnt, I padded it out with another comment and used un-expressive punctuation and a smiley. 8)

This thread is perfect for my cross dressing pics though....


----------



## CharlesBronson (May 18, 2005)

A bad joke you make


----------



## Medvedya (May 18, 2005)

Nope - he's not joking, he's got 'em and he's not afraid to show 'em!


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 18, 2005)

At least you hope ive got em...


----------



## Medvedya (May 18, 2005)

Bring them on - your lurrvley pasty white legs get me flustered so easily! You little minx!


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 18, 2005)

You asked for it.


----------



## mosquitoman (May 18, 2005)

Noooooo, my eyes have been defiled!


----------



## Medvedya (May 18, 2005)

Ooooh! You know how to press _my_ buttons - with the badly fitting leotard as well, all I have to say is..... SCHWINGAGE!


----------



## plan_D (May 18, 2005)

You need a kick, CC.


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 18, 2005)

I got enough kick out of dressing in girls clothes, thanks very much


----------



## plan_D (May 18, 2005)

Just...why?


----------



## Medvedya (May 18, 2005)

I'll ask C.Cpl if she has a spare corset to send to you. I'm sure your better half will help you put it on!


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 18, 2005)

Oooo...


----------



## plan_D (May 18, 2005)

Wrong out of 10.


----------



## Medvedya (May 18, 2005)

He'll be wanting it tied up nice and tight - with laces wrapped round the hands and a knee in the back time!


----------



## plan_D (May 18, 2005)

Wait a second, I'm wondering...who took the pictures!?


----------



## plan_D (May 18, 2005)

The Spanish Inquistion question you, CC "Are you gay!?!" 

{I know it's the wrong sketch, but I can't find a picture of the Biggles one}

 
Oh, and Med, this person has a question for you about C.Corp...


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 18, 2005)

Medvedya said:


> He'll be wanting it tied up nice and tight - with laces wrapped round the hands and a knee in the back time!



Wow, you know just how I like it...Advice from your own experience eh?


----------



## Medvedya (May 18, 2005)

Well it was an eventful Saturday I will say that!


----------



## plan_D (May 18, 2005)

You got beaten at pool by a woman, you disgrace.


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 18, 2005)

Even I beat a woman at pool


----------



## Medvedya (May 18, 2005)

I was being chivalrous you thugs!


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 18, 2005)

No-one likes a loser...Why do you think I spend so long on here?


----------



## plan_D (May 18, 2005)

If she 7-balled you, Med, I'm sorry but we have to kill you.


----------



## Medvedya (May 18, 2005)

http://www.grsites.com/modperl/soundview.cgi?dir=nature&fn=nature008.wav&desc=Strong wind


----------



## plan_D (May 18, 2005)

Use the star things...


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 18, 2005)

Us gays prefer the ~ things. Theyre prettier


----------



## plan_D (May 18, 2005)

I'd have thought the gay would prefer the star or rainbow...and wait a second...

She seven-balled him!


----------



## Medvedya (May 24, 2005)

Newly released images from the Medvedya Detective Agency.

Lanc and C.C caught on camera in Launceston town centre - last Saturday night!


----------



## mosquitoman (May 24, 2005)

Aaaaargh no! I've been blinded!


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 24, 2005)

I'm guessing CC is the one with the mustache.


----------



## Medvedya (May 24, 2005)

A lurverly big tickly one!


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 24, 2005)

Oh, and nice chaps lanc.


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 25, 2005)

No im the other guy who vagely resembles Bruce Willis


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 25, 2005)

oh come on CC you got more of a moustache than me and you're taller...........


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 25, 2005)

Hang on, I just realised...the guy who took the photos said it would be for his own personal use, not publicise it  Im gonna kill that Martyn...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Medvedya (Jan 7, 2007)

Hmm, a nostalgic trawl through ye threads of olde.. 

Of course, I daresay Lanc and C.C will be pleased to see this thread resurected again!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 7, 2007)

alas we spam no more  well not much anyway, we're different now!


----------



## Medvedya (Jan 7, 2007)

What brought this about?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 7, 2007)

i'm not sure really... perhaps you're right, perhaps we should spam again, everyone else does by just saying "welcome" to people in the baisics threads


----------



## Medvedya (Jan 7, 2007)

Well, the old rules on it seemed to work pretty well. As long as it is kept out of the actual aviation sections, it's not a problem.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 7, 2007)

alas me and C don't see eye to eye on much any more, i have a good laugh with matt though


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 7, 2007)

Awww you and CC had a falling out... Did you guys break up?


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 7, 2007)

I'm watching you Lanc.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 7, 2007)

No, he broke wind. The smell is lingering


----------



## Crippen (Jan 7, 2007)

I got all excited, I saw 'Lurrvley Men'!!!! oh well I live in hope.

Hi Med, nice to see you back on here. I think Lancs went all cool on CC when CC started this thread. hehe!!


----------



## Medvedya (Jan 7, 2007)

The thread that dare not speak it's name eh?


----------



## Crippen (Jan 8, 2007)

Quite!!!!


is that a spam reply????


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 8, 2007)

To Lanc it is. Anything other than a lengthy dissertation on the superiority of British aerospace is considered superfluous and a ploy to raise your post numbers. 

[Incoming...]


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 9, 2007)

No its superior British anything, get it right Matt....

(Im ducking now)


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 9, 2007)

It is a feature of the British psyche not to rise to such baiting


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 9, 2007)

You know you want to....


Bzzzzzzzzzzzzzz (casting a fishing pole)


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 9, 2007)

no no, i shall simply sit here smugly grinning at the fact i get to be British and you're not


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 9, 2007)

I would not want to be British...

Besides I cant throw gang symbols with my teeth...


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 9, 2007)

Ouch now that was uncalled for.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 10, 2007)

Ah it was a joke. I know plenty of Brits that have straight and normal teeth (my ex girlfriend, pD, pDs girlfriend, the British guy that I play darts with at the pub, etc...), but it is a nice stereotype that one can make fun of.


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 10, 2007)

And all stereotypes are based upon reality. I don't care what they are.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 11, 2007)

(hides behind sand bags strategically placed in corner of room)


----------



## Crippen (Jan 12, 2007)

a spam or not a spam 'that' is the question?!!!! 

( that was a shakespearian spam.... is that more acceptable?)


----------



## Crippen (Jan 12, 2007)

I dont have sand bags just fluffy cushions (batts eyes all girliefied)


----------



## Crippen (Jan 12, 2007)

Anyway.... tiz pointless me spamming my postings never seem to go up


----------



## Crippen (Jan 12, 2007)

I stand corrected, It went up one then  
(sorry Lancs... I promise to put more effort into my posts during 2007 )


----------



## Pisis (Jan 12, 2007)

This is the gayest thread of 2007 so far...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 12, 2007)

What are you talking about. This thread has been gay since 2005!


----------



## Pisis (Jan 12, 2007)

OK, thanks for the correction.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 12, 2007)

jeez that long ago! and i know plenty of Brits with shocking teeth, mock away with that one..........


----------



## Medvedya (Jan 13, 2007)

Oh my left lower first molar is blingy gold one! 

Yes it was bloody painful and bloody expensive (root canal surgery is interesting, but still something to be avoided - unless novocaine is your thing)


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 13, 2007)

i'm quite lucky with my teeth, i've still got quite a few of my baby teeth and i'll never need braces..........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 13, 2007)

Still got your baby teeth at this age? When I was 8 years old 12 of my baby teeth hadnt fallen out so they removed them so that the new teeth would grow straight, along with 4 of my adult teeth...I not have great perfect straight teeth, glad I had it done...


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 13, 2007)

Baby teeth at grade 12? Didn't know that was possible.


----------



## Medvedya (Jan 13, 2007)

Nor me, straight as a die. Coffee and cigarettes are terrible for your teeth though and unfortunately I enjoy both.

Apart from the major stuff I had done in early summer I've never had any problems.


----------

